# Car Parking / Storage near Pescara



## Auto195 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good afternoon Ladies & Gentlemen,

I'm new to the forum but looking forward to enjoying and learning from earlier threads. I've recently purchased a property near to Lago di Bomba in the Province of Chieti. Friends of ours also own a property in the area and we're now contemplating the purchase of a car each. 
As of yet we haven't moved out full time, flying back & fore to Pescara quite frequently. We were wondering if anyone knew of an under cover barn ; shed ; garage ; etc. where we could keep the cars between our visits. We are willing to pay a rental fee.

Thanks in Advance
Auto


----------



## LargeLewis (Dec 18, 2015)

Would be interested to see any replies. You do realise you will need to be resident to buy a car in Italy?


----------



## Auto195 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for this. We have had a good look at the legalities & information surrounding the purchase of an Italian registered vehicle. Was going to buy a left hand UK registered vehicle, drive it over & use that for a while. Sorted insurance etc. all out. Seem okay ?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Auto195 said:


> Thanks for this. We have had a good look at the legalities & information surrounding the purchase of an Italian registered vehicle. Was going to buy a left hand UK registered vehicle, drive it over & use that for a while. Sorted insurance etc. all out. Seem okay ?


i know somone who will store your car for a small fee allso service it and bring it to the arport when you arive when you get a few more posts i give you his contact details by pm


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Auto195 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply, Pudd2. Sounds great, just the sort thing we're enquiring about. What we're contemplating is buying a UK registered car ; driving over at Easter then leaving it somewhere near to the airport allowing us to have access when we travel back & fore. As my youngest daughter is still of schooling age we are looking to come out at each holiday (4-6 occasions) & this will increase as she finishes education in a couple of years. This means that we will not be registered in Italy in order to purchase an Italian vehicle. Our only other consideration was to identify someone who could hire us a car cheaper than the airport prices. If I could know more about your friend that would be great. My friend, who also owns a property & is considering a vehicle is coming out at the end of February so if possible we could try & set up a meeting to discuss further - costs ; location ; etc. Being new to this forum, just wondering how to message you personally.


click on my name pudd 2 and you will see a drop down menue try it


----------

